# UPDATE Sep 2014 - HDX has a software update -- now 3.2.6



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, there was a message on my HDX 7" when I got home this evening that it updated. Looks like it's 13.3.2.5. Definitely shows updated just today. Checked my 8.9 HDX and it's downloaded the update but I've got to charge it to above 30% before I can install it. According to the update site

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201357190

It's general improvements and performance enhancements -- but no specific new features.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My 8.9 HDX updated at 8:01PM, apparently...haven't checked the 7"....the 8.9 is down here in the quilting room...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Funny.. I saw this thread and realized I have had battery loss for a couple of days y s and had thought I needed to see what was sucking the life out of it.

So I saw this thread and I had the older release, but the new one was slowly installing.  I had the Fire on the charger all afternoon, s I guess it was time.

I closed up the case and now it has installed.

Update was at 7:16pm Pacific time.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

My Fire HD (2013) also got an update a couple of days ago. I haven't noticed any change.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Noticed last night my 2013 Fire 7" HD was updated. Have not noticed anything either - but have not seen any reall changes since Prime Music, these all must be bug fixes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HDX OS just went to 13.3.2.6 and 14.3.2.6.  It's available at the link in the OP. Appears to be just 'general improvements and performance enhancements'. Mine both updated automatically overnight last night.

I'm hopeful this is a tweak in preparation for an update that adds the 'Firefly' technology when the new Fires come out next month.


----------

